# Show and Tell



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Small storage boxes*

I'm starting a new on-going video series where I highlight completed work - short and succinct.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

MartyBacke said:


> *Small storage boxes*
> 
> I'm starting a new on-going video series where I highlight completed work - short and succinct.


Both turned out very nice. May have to try my hand at something like your USB box to use for a pens. 
Thanks for sharing.

CtL


----------



## Wetherb6 (Jan 26, 2015)

MartyBacke said:


> *Small storage boxes*
> 
> I'm starting a new on-going video series where I highlight completed work - short and succinct.


Marty,
Thanks for sharing your techniques for making the small boxes. I especially like that you've made them for a distinctive purpose. Your attention to detail really comes through in the final product!

Bill


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *Small storage boxes*
> 
> I'm starting a new on-going video series where I highlight completed work - short and succinct.


Thanks for the compliment guys


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Cat Carrier*

This cat carrier is made from 1/2" pine (to keep the weight down) and all the joinery is Domino based.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

MartyBacke said:


> *Cat Carrier*
> 
> This cat carrier is made from 1/2" pine (to keep the weight down) and all the joinery is Domino based.


Hello Marty,

Nice job and presentation on the Cat Carrier

Humour: Did you know that you can make a cat carrier from a modified hand brace?


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Custom Fitted Card Holder for Computer Monitor*

This is a fitted card holder for sitting atop a computer monitor


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

MartyBacke said:


> *Custom Fitted Card Holder for Computer Monitor*
> 
> This is a fitted card holder for sitting atop a computer monitor


Nice match up of the profile. What is the purpose of the card that goes in the holder?


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *Custom Fitted Card Holder for Computer Monitor*
> 
> This is a fitted card holder for sitting atop a computer monitor


I write notes to myself (e.g., todo list for the day) and can place them on top of my monitor so that the most important note of the day is 'in my face' - can't miss it.



> Nice match up of the profile. What is the purpose of the card that goes in the holder?
> 
> - Northwest29


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Baltic Birch microphone case*

This is a case that I made from 1/4" & 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood, used to store my wireless audio gear.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

MartyBacke said:


> *Baltic Birch microphone case*
> 
> This is a case that I made from 1/4" & 1/8" Baltic Birch plywood, used to store my wireless audio gear.


Neat little case Marty.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Small Desk Blotter*

Here's a small desk blotter that I made from 1/4" sugar pine and some 8 oz leather


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

MartyBacke said:


> *Small Desk Blotter*
> 
> Here's a small desk blotter that I made from 1/4" sugar pine and some 8 oz leather


Nice looking blotter-even better looking calligraphy!


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*My 'New' old Stanley 101 & 102 Block Planes*

I recently acquired a Stanley 101 & 102 block plane from EBay, for $15 each. These are hammer adjusted planes, and I demonstrate the process on the 101.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

MartyBacke said:


> *My 'New' old Stanley 101 & 102 Block Planes*
> 
> I recently acquired a Stanley 101 & 102 block plane from EBay, for $15 each. These are hammer adjusted planes, and I demonstrate the process on the 101.


Nice demo video, Marty. I have been using a hammer to adjust my 101 blade for a heavier cut, now I know I can use the hammer to lighten the cut as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Toolbox for my Drill Press*

In this video I show how I store the tools that came with my drill press, such that I'll never loose track of them


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Storage Boxes For Diamond Sharpening Stones*

Here are boxes that I made for storing two sets of diamond sharpening stones.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

MartyBacke said:


> *Storage Boxes For Diamond Sharpening Stones*
> 
> Here are boxes that I made for storing two sets of diamond sharpening stones.


Nice Marty, from your previous videos I see you like to make small boxes. Sometimes making small things can be more satisfying than a large project…and it keeps the shop clean!


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

MartyBacke said:


> *Storage Boxes For Diamond Sharpening Stones*
> 
> Here are boxes that I made for storing two sets of diamond sharpening stones.


great looking boxes it would be neat if you could make a build video for the box construction


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Juggling Box*

I just completed this box to hold some juggling bean bags. I give a little tour of the details.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

MartyBacke said:


> *Juggling Box*
> 
> I just completed this box to hold some juggling bean bags. I give a little tour of the details.


Marty, nice little storage box. How long have you been juggling?


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *Juggling Box*
> 
> I just completed this box to hold some juggling bean bags. I give a little tour of the details.


Only about 8 years. I don't know any tricks, but some day.


> Marty, nice little storage box. How long have you been juggling?
> 
> - Northwest29


----------



## fatman51 (May 16, 2013)

MartyBacke said:


> *Juggling Box*
> 
> I just completed this box to hold some juggling bean bags. I give a little tour of the details.


Great little box. I could never juggle like that intentionally!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

MartyBacke said:


> *Juggling Box*
> 
> I just completed this box to hold some juggling bean bags. I give a little tour of the details.


Nice little box! I'll bet those 1/8" inserts were a pain to fit precisely, huh?

By the way, when I learned to juggle, I used tennis balls, which would bounce all over the place when I dropped them, which was all the time-your bean bags would have been a lot better!

But then a funny thing happened-I went from not being able to keep the balls in the air, to all of a sudden being able to do it. It was like a light switch turned on-I mean it was almost instantaneous. I guess it was when I stopped thinking about it, and just felt it, if that makes any sense.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *Juggling Box*
> 
> I just completed this box to hold some juggling bean bags. I give a little tour of the details.


Thanks.

Learning to juggle with balls that can bounce would certainly be a challenge. I know what you mean regards to the learning process. Everyone probably goes through the same process - very hard until something clicks and then it works.



> Nice little box! I ll bet those 1/8" inserts were a pain to fit precisely, huh?
> 
> By the way, when I learned to juggle, I used tennis balls, which would bounce all over the place when I dropped them, which was all the time-your bean bags would have been a lot better!
> 
> ...


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*MDF Baseboard Box*

Here's a prototype box that I made from some leftover MDF baseboard. It has a lined interior with a lift out tray. It's a quick project that shows what can be done with scrap materials.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

MartyBacke said:


> *MDF Baseboard Box*
> 
> Here's a prototype box that I made from some leftover MDF baseboard. It has a lined interior with a lift out tray. It's a quick project that shows what can be done with scrap materials.


Thanks for doing these Marty. They are very inspiring. I have been reorganizing my workbench drawers by making small boxes for everything. I have some molding left over from my house that is just collecting dust, I might try this too. Thanks again


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

MartyBacke said:


> *MDF Baseboard Box*
> 
> Here's a prototype box that I made from some leftover MDF baseboard. It has a lined interior with a lift out tray. It's a quick project that shows what can be done with scrap materials.


Neat little box project-and nice use of the scrap baseboard!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *MDF Baseboard Box*
> 
> Here's a prototype box that I made from some leftover MDF baseboard. It has a lined interior with a lift out tray. It's a quick project that shows what can be done with scrap materials.


Very good use of cutoffs.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Art Paper Storage Cabinet*

Another in my Show and Tell series. I showcase a quick & dirty storage cabinet that I made for my wife, as she threatened to go to Ikea!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *Art Paper Storage Cabinet*
> 
> Another in my Show and Tell series. I showcase a quick & dirty storage cabinet that I made for my wife, as she threatened to go to Ikea!


Nice build Marty


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

MartyBacke said:


> *Art Paper Storage Cabinet*
> 
> Another in my Show and Tell series. I showcase a quick & dirty storage cabinet that I made for my wife, as she threatened to go to Ikea!


*GABINETE DE LUJO MARTY!!!!!*


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*LED Video Light Storage Box*

Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

MartyBacke said:


> *LED Video Light Storage Box*
> 
> Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


*UNA CAJA PERFECTA MARTY!!!!!*


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *LED Video Light Storage Box*
> 
> Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


Gracias


> *UNA CAJA PERFECTA MARTY!!!!!*
> 
> - KOVA


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

MartyBacke said:


> *LED Video Light Storage Box*
> 
> Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


*SIEMPRE MIRO TUS VIDEOS Y ERES EL MEJOR *


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *LED Video Light Storage Box*
> 
> Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


Gracias, me alegro que disfrutas de mis vídeos.



> *SIEMPRE MIRO TUS VIDEOS Y ERES EL MEJOR *
> 
> - KOVA


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *LED Video Light Storage Box*
> 
> Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


Very good Marty.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

MartyBacke said:


> *LED Video Light Storage Box*
> 
> Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


Very nice box. How did you do the corners. Did you cut them on a table saw? Did you clean the corners up with a plane?


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *LED Video Light Storage Box*
> 
> Here's an overview of a box just completed to hold one of my LED video lights. It's made from 1/2" Appleply plywood and hardboard, French fitted inside to hold the light and accessories.


Everything was cut on the table saw. The box sides are mitered, and the 1/8" hardboard liners are mitered. Only the liners were fine tuned with a hand plane.



> Very nice box. How did you do the corners. Did you cut them on a table saw? Did you clean the corners up with a plane?
> 
> - Redoak49


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*French Fit Storage Box for Battery Chargers*

See my walk-through of my newest storage box, this one for my battery chargers. I highlight a couple of mistakes made while building the box.


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *French Fit Storage Box for Battery Chargers*
> 
> See my walk-through of my newest storage box, this one for my battery chargers. I highlight a couple of mistakes made while building the box.


Great looking box. Mistakes are just unintentional design features!

Nicely done,

Garry


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

MartyBacke said:


> *French Fit Storage Box for Battery Chargers*
> 
> See my walk-through of my newest storage box, this one for my battery chargers. I highlight a couple of mistakes made while building the box.


*ESPECTACULAR CAJA MARTY!!!!!
ERES EL MEJOR *


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *French Fit Storage Box for Battery Chargers*
> 
> See my walk-through of my newest storage box, this one for my battery chargers. I highlight a couple of mistakes made while building the box.


I just did a similar thing, but it was only off less than 1/2"... Still looks good Marty


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

*Jointer Tools Storage Box*

A super quick video that shows my 1/8" plywood storage box that holds the tools that came with my jointer. Secured to the jointer with rare earth magnets. I never have to wonder, "where did I put that wrench?"


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *Jointer Tools Storage Box*
> 
> A super quick video that shows my 1/8" plywood storage box that holds the tools that came with my jointer. Secured to the jointer with rare earth magnets. I never have to wonder, "where did I put that wrench?"


Very nifty Marty.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

MartyBacke said:


> *Jointer Tools Storage Box*
> 
> A super quick video that shows my 1/8" plywood storage box that holds the tools that came with my jointer. Secured to the jointer with rare earth magnets. I never have to wonder, "where did I put that wrench?"


Nice box. How did you cut the miters on the corner? Did you use a shooting plane?


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

MartyBacke said:


> *Jointer Tools Storage Box*
> 
> A super quick video that shows my 1/8" plywood storage box that holds the tools that came with my jointer. Secured to the jointer with rare earth magnets. I never have to wonder, "where did I put that wrench?"


Thanks. The box miters were with my tablesaw miter sled, and the liner miters were with a shooting board.



> Nice box. How did you cut the miters on the corner? Did you use a shooting plane?
> 
> - Redoak49


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

MartyBacke said:


> *Jointer Tools Storage Box*
> 
> A super quick video that shows my 1/8" plywood storage box that holds the tools that came with my jointer. Secured to the jointer with rare earth magnets. I never have to wonder, "where did I put that wrench?"


Great little storage box, Marty. Nice to keep the tools close at hand, where they'll be used!


----------

